# La Crosse / Oregon vs. Davis -> Lojas



## Daniel Vilão (7 Fev 2008 às 22:57)

Olá a todos !
Abro este tópico em sinal da minha insatisfação para com o mercado português.
Parece que Portugal não tem praticamente nada do que se procura e, quando tem, os preços são 3x mais elevados.
Estou à procura de uma estação meteorológica, de preferência Davis, devido ao facto de ter um muito maior número de instrumentos e me parecer que a sua fiabilidade é superior à das concorrentes.
De qualquer maneira, gostava de saber se existe alguma La Crosse ou Oregon que tivesse as mesmas funções que a Davis tem, entre elas:

* Sensor UV;
* Sensor de Radiação Solar;
* Precisão de 0,2 mm (ou ainda um valor mais baixo) no pluviómetro;
* Possibilidade de calibragem da temperatura directamente na consola, de forma a atenuar a inflação provocada pelos telhados.


É óbvio que prefiro as Davis, mas o mercado português é bastante incompleto em estações Davis e, ao que parece, só uma loja em Portugal vende estações Davis e a preços altíssimos, o que significa que é uma loja a evitar.
As lojas que vendem La Crosse cá em Portugal também podiam vender Davis, uma vez que essas lojas que vendem La Crosse até nem têm preços assim tão maus.

Onde é que posso arranjar uma Davis 6162 em Portugal a preços parecidos com os dos EUA ou onde é que posso encontrar uma estação aproximada a essa, cá em Portugal e a bons preços ?

Sinceramente, estes preços ridículos praticados em Portugal põem-me bastante irritado e indignado e levam a que os produtos importados de países longínquos acabem por ficar muitíssimo mais baratos que cá, o que é uma verdadeira vergonha para o mercado português.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2008 às 23:03)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Onde é que posso arranjar uma Davis 6162 em Portugal a preços parecidos com os dos EUA ou onde é que posso encontrar uma estação aproximada a essa, cá em Portugal e a bons preços ?
> 
> Sinceramente, estes preços ridículos praticados em Portugal põem-me bastante irritado e indignado e levam a que os produtos importados de países longínquos acabem por ficar muitíssimo mais baratos que cá, o que é uma verdadeira vergonha para o mercado português.



Eu acho que em lado nenhum arranjas mais barato ou parecido aos Estados Unidos até me admiro que exista uma loja que venda Davis em Portugal preços parecidos ao dos Estados Unidos nem dentro da Europa quanto mais cá...eu tambem gostava de ter uma mas vou deixar passar mais uns tempos 

O máximo que tens cá da La Crosse é isto:

La Crosse Technology Estação Meteorológica WS2500

Estação Meteorológica do tipo profissional com ecrã tactil, relógio, barómetro, termómetro de exterior e interior, higrometria interior e exterior, aerologia, pluviometria e ligação a PC. 

Custa 657€






Hora

Temperatura interior ((-)30.0ºC - (+)70.0ºC), gravação de mínimos e máximos com data e hora, gráfico histórico das últimas 24h ou 8 últimos dias, recolha de dados de 3 em 3 minutos

Higrómetria interior (1% - 99%), gravação de mínimos e máximos, com data e hora, gráfico histórico das últimas 24h ou 8 últimos 8 dias recolha de dados de 3 em 3 minutos

Nível de conforto interior e exterior (cara feliz ou triste)

Barómetro (icônes), seta de tendência de pressão 

Pressão atmosférica (hPa/inHg), pressão relativa ou absoluta, gráfico histórico (24h ou 8dias), gravação de mínimos e máximos com data e hora 

Temperatura exterior ((-)30.ºC - (+)70.0ºC), gravação de minimos/maximos com data e hora de 3 em 3 minutos, gráfico histórico das últimas 24h ou 8 últimos 8 dias, afixa a tendência de TºC em comparação com o ultimo valor 

Higrometria exterior (1% - 99%), gravação de mínimos e máximos com data e hora de 3 em 3 minutos, gráfico histórico (24h ou 8dias)

Transmissores exteriores de Temperatura/higrometria independentes entre eles,

Ponto de Orvalho, gravação de mínimos e máximos com data e hora

Velocidade e direcção do vento (km/h ou m/s ou mph ou Beaufort) ,gravação de mínimos e máximos com data e hora, gráfico histórico das últimas 24h ou 8 últimos 8 dias

Brisa, gravação de mínimos e máximos com data e hora

Quantificação da Luz solar (Lux ou Klux), gravação de mínimos e máximos com data e hora, gráfico histórico (24h ou 8dias)

Precipitações (mm ou inch), intervalo: 0 - 9999mm, gravação de mínimos e máximos com data e hora, gráfico histórico (24h ou 8dias)

Alarmes

Connexão informática 

Transmissão de dados a 433 Mhz (100m), 

LED iluminado (activação/ desactivação) 

Inclui:

Estação

Cd de instalação

1 Transmissor exterior de Temperatura / Higrometria

1 Pluviómetro

1 Anemómetro

1 Luxómetro

Cabo ligando o transmissor temperatura/higrometria a estação ws2300

Cabo série (RS232) para conexão entre a Estação e PC 

Dimensões:

Estação (L x P x H) = 255 x 35 x 210mm

Transmissor Temperatura/Higrometria (L x P x H) = 71.5 x 73 x 136 mm

Pluviómetro (Ø x H) = 165 Ø x 160 mm 

Anemómetro ( L x P x H) = 60 x 197 x 291 mm

Luxómetro ( Ø x H) = 40 Ø x 500 mm

Alimentação:

4 pilhas LR14 para o receptor ou ligação por cabo

Pilhas de Lítio solar activadas por íman para o transmissor de TºC/%Rh exterior, pluviómetro, anemómetro, luxómetro.

Peso: 4200g

Gem 51


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2008 às 01:04)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Sinceramente, estes preços ridículos praticados em Portugal põem-me bastante irritado e indignado e levam a que os produtos importados de países longínquos acabem por ficar muitíssimo mais baratos que cá, o que é uma verdadeira vergonha para o mercado português.



A culpa não é das lojas. O que se passa é que as próprias lojas quando importam directamente ao fabricante ou quando compram a um distribuidor oficial os preços que fazem para elas já são mais altos do que nalguns sites. Mesmo nos EUA se fores a uma loja é mais caro do que em certos sites que vendem grandes quantidades. Cá então nem se fala. Quantas Davis se vendem em Portugal por ano ? Certamente um número ridiculamente baixo. Não consegues bons preços a vender tão poucas quantidades. E Portugal é pequenino. E a subida do Euro contra o Dólar só piora as coisas quando falamos de importações. A somar-se a isso tudo os impostos altos em Portugal.

Isto é um problema grave com muitas outras coisas e neste tipo de equipamentos ainda é mais notória a diferença de preços porque o mercado nacional é muito reduzido. Mas mesmo em produtos de grande consumo como a fotografia digital por exemplo, conheço vários lojistas que se revoltam porque comprando ao distribuidor oficial e mesmo em quantidades generosas a maioria das vezes não conseguem preços para eles ao nível do que vendem alguns sites mesmo na Europa, quanto mais para depois revenderem com a sua margem. Mesmo algumas grandes superficies ao encomendar grandes quantidades não conseguem preços competitivos face a alguns grandes sites da Net. Claro que isto depois tem os seus efeitos em Portugal, menos impostos arrecadados, menos emprego, etc,etc.


----------



## lsalvador (8 Fev 2008 às 09:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu acho que em lado nenhum arranjas mais barato ou parecido aos Estados Unidos até me admiro que exista uma loja que venda Davis em Portugal preços parecidos ao dos Estados Unidos nem dentro da Europa quanto mais cá...eu tambem gostava de ter uma mas vou deixar passar mais uns tempos
> 
> O máximo que tens cá da La Crosse é isto:
> 
> ...



Mas se mandares vir de França custa 379€ o que faz uma diferença de 278€. Claro que tens de acrescentar os portes, mas custam cerca de 20€.

Poupa-se cerca de 250€ 

http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/

Mas se mandares vir do Ebay uma Oregon 968 ainda poupas mais. A minha estação com tudo (iva, alfandega, transporte) ficou-me em cerca de 240€.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2008 às 10:10)

Se procurares opiniões sobre as Lacrosse pelos foruns estrangeiros vais ver que não são muito abonatórias. Se ficarem a funcionar só por wireless então...

Tirando as Davis, acho que a "velhinha" Oregon 928NX/968 ainda é a melhor. Quero com isto dizer que preferia esta oregon a qualquer lacrosse.

Tem 2 bricolages para resolver, fazer um RS para o sensor e aumentar a resolução do pluviometro.

Com UV já tens as Oregon wmr100 e wmr200 mas para medir a radiação solar, valor este mais importante, só mesmo as Davis.

Para comprar Oregon e Davis, nos EUA sem qualquer dúvida.

Daniel, se não podes comprar a Davis agora ou esperas, e esperar é uma virtude , ou compra a Oregon


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2008 às 15:23)

Fica um exemplo de quanto pode custar uma Davis nos EUA

Simulação na www.weatherbuffs.com

Atenção que são valores indicativos, JÁ COM DATALOGGER

Davis Vantage Pro 2 6152 Base 436€ + Portes 80€ + Alfandega 115€ = *631€*
Davis Vantage Pro 2 6153 Base 540€ + Portes 80€ + Alfandega 135€ = *755€*
Davis Vantage Pro 2 6162 Base 642€ + Portes 80€ + Alfandega 155€ = *877€*
Davis Vantage Pro 2 6163 Base 769€ + Portes 80€ + Alfandega 180€ = *1029€*

O que significam os modelos:

6152 - Normal
6153 - 6152+FARS24Horas
6162 - 6152+Solar+UV
6163 - 6152+FARS24Horas+Solar+UV

Claro que com alguma sorte pode-se escapar à alfândega...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2008 às 19:26)

Assim sendo, prefiro esperar.
As *Davis* são caras, mas valem bem o que custam.


----------



## Minho (8 Fev 2008 às 22:47)

Exactamente. Não é por acaso que os grandes mercados são tão apetecíveis. Num mercado de 500 milhões de pessoas se todos comprarem um produto de 1€ ganhas 500 milhões de euros. Se for um mercado de 1 milhão... ganhas 500 vezes menos.. simples!
Por isso como refere o Vince essas grandes lojas on-line conseguem preços tão apetecíveis, primeiro pelos descontos de quantidade que conseguem depois pela pressão que conseguem colocar sobre os vendedores devido à grande quantidade de vendas que asseguram. E ainda em muitos casos devem entrar os prazos de pagamento que para essas grandes distribuidoras também devem ser bem alargados...


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2008 às 23:07)

Eu hoje tinha grandes planos sobre este assunto. Era suposto ter ganho os 130 milhões de € do Euromilhões especial e iria já amanhã para os EUA, não comprar uma Davis, mas a própria Davis. O plano inicial era depois deslocalizar a fábrica para cá e ficava o assunto resolvido. Mas pronto, misteriosamente não saquei os números como planeado, vá-se lá saber porquê. Ficou a intenção 

Desculpem lá este pequeno offtopic


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2008 às 23:10)

Vince disse:


> Eu hoje tinha grandes planos sobre este assunto. Era suposto ter ganho os 130 milhões de € do Euromilhões especial e iria já amanhã para os EUA, não comprar uma Davis, mas a própria Davis. O plano inicial era depois deslocalizar a fábrica para cá e ficava o assunto resolvido. Mas pronto, misteriosamente não saquei os números como planeado, vá-se lá saber porquê. Ficou a intenção
> 
> Desculpem lá este pequeno offtopic



Por acaso, nem era uma má ideia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2008 às 19:56)

Tenho uma dúvida. 
Será que a La Crosse WS2300 está preparada para apanhar sol?
É que vi uma montagem dessa estação num site e estava exposta à luz solar.
A LaCrosse WS2300 parece uma estação que tem tudo o que é preciso e a um preço relativamente acessível. 
Não me parece má, para começar.


----------

